# Un-sticking an exo terra heat mat?



## fergus77 (Sep 21, 2008)

OK, maybe a silly question but,

after using an exo terra heat mat, the sticky ones, is there a simple way to get them off a glass tank and reuse again?

I've just been sticking mine on with tape because i think it's handy for cleaning casue you just take the mat off, clean the whole tank inside and out, and then rebuild everything.

If your mat was perminantly stuck on you couldn't wash the outside or even get any fluid on it without the risk of the plug getting soaked and buggering the whole thing up. More versitile using tape instead of the sticky backing.

What does everyone do with these mats?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I avoid them now and just use a bit of tape instead of the sticky stuff. The last time I tried to remove one it looked to badly damaged to use again. Easy enough to get of with a bit of brute strength and a blade and oil or water to remove the remaining sticky stuff. Suggest you either leave it as it is or pull off and replace with a new one.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If I had a sticky one, I'd stick it to a piece of foil or something and then tape THAT to the bottom of a viv.

Must admit I don't buy sticky mats - I want ones I can move if necessary.


----------

